#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Oid ou Mibs de dispositivos AirOS UBNT para o zabbix

## alextaws

Pessoal, tudo bem?




Alguém poderia me dar uma dica de como conseguir as mibs ou oid em dispositivos AirOS?

Estou querendo por exemplo a mibs da quantidade de estações, utilizei o comando snmpwalk mais não to encontrei.

----------


## aragaodiego

Você consegue baixar a última versão de MIB no site da UBNT.

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX...S/ta-p/1294379

----------


## alextaws

certo, esse arquivo ai vem no bloco de notas, já olhei ele algumas vezes, mais não consegui fazer funcionar a mib que preciso

----------


## polettoroger

No próprio site da ubiquiti, quando você vai fazer download de um firmware, eles já deixam disponíveis "Download SNMP MIB";

Segue o link pra download: https://www.ubnt.com/downloads/firmw...b/ubnt-mib.zip

----------


## alextaws

isso @*polettoroger*, eu encontrei essas mibs lá, só não estou conseguindo como usar e localizar a que preciso, o arquivo vem no formato txt.

----------


## avatar52

Acho que isso te ajuda: https://www.zabbix.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15118

Tenho um template aqui da UBNT com alguns itens interessantes (só uso com AirOS 5 e 6, então não sei como ficará nos posteriores), se quiser me chama no privado.

----------

